# The Heckford Angel, Essex Jan 19'



## lawrence89 (Jan 30, 2019)

This is the second place I visited yesterday. This one I literally just stumbled on when driving around. By the looks of it, it's been shut for some time by I read someone might be doing it up in the future...or it will just turn into new homes. My money's on the latter! Still quite a bit to see and it's always nice to come across a place that's not been chaved to hell. Hope you enjoy my report and as always feel free to go check out my website for all things urbex  

https://www.lpphotography.info/


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2019)

I bet that sloe Gin is lethal, good report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## lawrence89 (Feb 1, 2019)

Yep I thought I’d give it a miss


----------



## aliicetalbot (Mar 16, 2019)

Just managed to find this place as it’s getting dark but cannot get in all the doors seem locked, such a shame!


----------

